# Goldblatt Texture Sprayer Help



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok. Typically we use a compressor/hopper gun setup for spraying overlays. I just bought a goldblatt texture sprayer from a buddy of mine for $100. I have never used a texture machine. My questions are....


When you start the machine it runs continuously, is this normal?

Is there any way to regulate the pressure? When you start it the gauge maxes out and air keeps blowing from the hopper.

There is a glass canister on top of the machine. Is it to be filled with oil or what?

Can you use any hopper gun with this machine?

Thanks guys........


----------



## philips1674 (Mar 1, 2012)

*On your Goldblatt question*



JBBS said:


> Ok. Typically we use a compressor/hopper gun setup for spraying overlays. I just bought a goldblatt texture sprayer from a buddy of mine for $100. I have never used a texture machine. My questions are....
> 
> 
> When you start the machine it runs continuously, is this normal?
> ...


you have made a good purchase if you have a fully functional tool. the glass container is for oil. 30 Wt. about half full is sufficient enough. the continuous air flow is normal which is why an air storage tank is not needed. the purpose of the oilier is to lubricate the machines moving parts. looking closely at all the parts you see the design of the machine is to basically maintain itself. I wouldn't attempt to regulate the pressure, doing this could only lead to frustration due to a lack of CFM's. The reason it performs so seamlessly is it never has to recharge which makes it a professional tool. always maintain oil the device cannot do this task, I've had the same one for years and it still get's the job done! I am sure it won't last forever but, proper care ensure that it will last for a very long time. good find! And yes is the answer to to the hopper gun question


----------



## drywall Dan (Jul 30, 2006)

*goldblatt tex sprayer*

i just got one for 20 bucks..works..i love it..no more draggin a heavy compressor around!!!


----------

